# First event!!!



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

good luck! 
Hope you do well and have a great time.


----------



## xNigelx (Jul 28, 2008)

Good Luck Steph! I know you kids will kick butt. I want pitchas!


----------



## JumperDreams94 (Jul 29, 2008)

Good luck Steph! I'm sure you'll do awesome!! I thought you've done events before though?


----------

